# By By Blueberry.



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Blueberry died yesterday afternoon. Good by Blueberry I loved you and I miss you I wish I could have saved you.


----------



## fishmamma (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, but what are your refering to as a 'blueberry'?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry it was my blue male guppies name I fogot to say that he was a male guppie.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Blueberry. RIP fishy


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya but my friend gave me about 16 guppies and one looks like him so I am happyer now.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Guppie luver said:


> Ya but my friend gave me about 16 guppies and one looks like him so I am happyer now.


That's good news. Now let me guess what you'll name him :lol:


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya you all know but I have to watch for anything before I name him she wasn't very good with fish they are most likely all sick


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well good luck with getting them healthy again. Keep us posted.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya a few have fin nipped but only the males and I can SAVE them this time. I can because Blueberry died of it I am so glad but so sad.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about BLueberry. R.I.P!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry about blueberry. I didn't have mine long but had fry only a few days old and winter storm knocked out the power for two days. House temp dropped to 43 F. I wrapped tanks with blankets. Smaller fry tank got too cold and lost all but 6 which I transfered to the large tank with fake grassy matt turned upside down at surface. Fish in there were huddled and near motionless mid water. Figured the larger water volume if not eaten would be better than certain death in smaller. All are active again there but like you still mourn for ones lost.

Hope things work for the new ones you received.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you you are all so nice.


----------

